# Link.exe



## Anonymous (22 März 2004)

Hallo Leute

habe windows 98 drauf. Heute bekam ich die Meldung von meinem Norton das Link. exe auf irgenteine Art auf das Internet zugreifen will.

Die link.exe liegt bei mir direkt unter C und hat  eine Größe von 11 kb.

Merkwürdig ist nur das unter Eigenschaften als Erstelldatum das heutige Datum steht sowie letzter Zugriffund aber sonst keine Informationen verfügbar sind. Das da als Erstelldatum heute steht- bedeutet das, das diese heute erstellt wurde- bzw. modifiziert?

was hat es damit auf sich?

Gruß Michael


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2004)

ok da keiner antwortet anders gefragt. wer hat windows 98 drauf und unter : C selbige Link.exe mit 11kb? was steht bei dir unter Eigenschaften?

Will ja nur wissen ob Link.exe bestandteil von windows 98 ist, und warum bei mir ein neues Datum steht- oder ob die exe von aussen zugeführt wurde?


----------



## stieglitz (23 März 2004)

Eine Datei "link.exe" konnte ich auf einem win98 Rechner nicht finden.
Sorry, aber mehr kann ich dir dabei auch nicht helfen.
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Heiko (23 März 2004)

Bei der Größe kann es sich fast nur um einen Loader handeln, falls es kein Systemprogramm ist.


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2004)

Gut was nun? Welche Schritte muss ich einleiten? Kann ich ohne Bedenken online gehen oder können evt Kosten entstehen? Wie ist diese Exe zu isolieren? Diese hat sich installiert obwohl! ich unter Explorer Sicherheitseinstellungen Acive x Elemente und Sripting etc. deaktiviert hatte. Das ging alles ohne Hinweis? Hat Norton geschlafen?

Was ist ein Loader?

Als sich das Ding istalliert hat, hatte ich auch gleich drei neue Webseiten in meinen Favouriten. -Sexseiten amerikanisch. Diese habe ich gelöscht.


----------



## ChristianEsser (23 März 2004)

> Wie ist diese Exe zu isolieren?



Am Besten isolierst du es mit Norton Anti Virus. Dort kannst du in der Quarantäne selbst Datein hinzufügen.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2004)

Also habe es jetzt einfach manuell gelöscht und den Papierkorb geleert und einen Neustar gemacht. Die Link.exe ist weg. Evt. hat sich das Thema damit erledigt? Habe das Teil auf Diskette. Würde mich mal interessieren was das war-oder ist? Norton ist bei mir geupdatet er ist darauf aber nicht angeschlagen. Wie kann ich mehr über diese Exe erfahren?


----------



## virenscanner (23 März 2004)

@Fragender

1. Du könntest mir die "link.exe" zumailen an [email protected]
2. Hast Du auf Deinem Rechner eine Datei "olehelp.exe"?


----------



## technofreak (23 März 2004)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> @Fragender
> 
> 1. Du könntest mir die "link.exe" zumailen an [email protected]
> 2. Hast Du auf Deinem Rechner eine Datei "olehelp.exe"?



Wenn die virenverseucht ist, kommt die nie an...

tf


----------



## virenscanner (23 März 2004)

Sollte nicht "virenverseucht" sein...


----------



## Heiko (24 März 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die virenverseucht ist, kommt die nie an...


Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, bekommen die nur einen Hinweis in den Header. Ich neige nicht zur Zensur.


----------



## virenscanner (24 März 2004)

@Heiko
Stimmt.  Die meisten Würmer/Viren etc... habe ich bisher über meine Adresse hier erhalten.   Aber immer mit Kennzeichnung im Header!


----------



## Heiko (24 März 2004)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> @Heiko
> Stimmt.  Die meisten Würmer/Viren etc... habe ich bisher über meine Adresse hier erhalten.   Aber immer mit Kennzeichnung im Header!


Na, das will ich doch hoffen


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2004)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> @Fragender
> 
> 1. Du könntest mir die "link.exe" zumailen an [email protected]
> 2. Hast Du auf Deinem Rechner eine Datei "olehelp.exe"?



Oh ja habe ( hatte ) eine Olehelp.exe auf meinen Rechner. Diese hat 0kb hmm kommen wir jetzt der Sache näher?


----------



## virenscanner (24 März 2004)

@Fragender

Obwohl ich Deine "link.exe" bisher nicht erhalten habe, gehe ich dann mal davon aus, dass hier eine CoolWebSearch-Variante versucht hat, sich auf Deinem Rechner zu installieren. Die "link.exe" versucht(e), die "olehelp.exe" nachzuladen und über die Registry die "olehelp.exe" bei jedem Systemstart mit auszuführen. Da "Norton" den Verbindungsversuch merkte, ist die CWS-Installation glücklicherweise an diesem Punkt gescheitert.


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2004)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> @Fragender
> 
> Obwohl ich Deine "link.exe" bisher nicht erhalten habe, gehe ich dann mal davon aus, dass hier eine CoolWebSearch-Variante versucht hat, sich auf Deinem Rechner zu installieren. Die "link.exe" versucht(e), die "olehelp.exe" nachzuladen und über die Registry die "olehelp.exe" bei jedem Systemstart mit auszuführen. Da "Norton" den Verbindungsversuch merkte, ist die CWS-Installation glücklicherweise an diesem Punkt gescheitert.



Klingt interessant. Hm also die ole hepl.exe konnte ich problemlos löschen - mit rechte Maustaste. Habe ich auch auf Diskette.

Ich habe nicht viel Ahnung, was kann ich tun um ganz sicher zu gehen das mein Rechner jetzt sauber ist ? ( Bitte nicht das Wort Formatieren! benutzen )

Wenn du willst schicke ich Dir beides auf die von Dir genannte Mail. Bin bei gmx einfach von diskette hochladen?


----------



## virenscanner (24 März 2004)

Da die CWS-Installation bereits in der ersten Phase scheiterte (da "link.exe" die "olehelp.exe" nicht laden konnte), besteht hier imho keinerlei Grund zu "Panik". Es ist (sozusagen) nichts passiert.

Vermutlich benutzt Du den InternetExplorer als Browser. Es wäre "zu überlegen", einem anderen Browser (z.B. Mozilla) einzusetzen.


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2004)

Bin in der Registrierung mal auf suchen gegangen, und habe link.exe eingegeben. Habe nun ein paar Einträge unter einen Ordner der da heisst Doc Find Spec MRU. Hier stehen "Link.exe" und " Link" und "Rexec.exe" und "Rexec" und "tcl" und "" und "verbindungen"und "tcl/tk" usw. hmm was nun ist die Link.exe doch drauf?


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2004)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> Da die CWS-Installation bereits in der ersten Phase scheiterte (da "link.exe" die "olehelp.exe" nicht laden konnte), besteht hier imho keinerlei Grund zu "Panik". Es ist (sozusagen) nichts passiert.
> 
> Vermutlich benutzt Du den InternetExplorer als Browser. Es wäre "zu überlegen", einem anderen Browser (z.B. Mozilla) einzusetzen.



Ja benutze eine alte Version I.E. Kenne Mozilla nicht. wenn das Vorteile hat informiere ich mich mal.
Was wäre gewesen wenn sich das Zeug installiert hätte? Wozu dienen diese Exe Dateien?

Haben die Einträge in der registreirung nichts zu sagen?

Meine Panik ist vorbei


----------



## virenscanner (24 März 2004)

In "diesem Ordner" befinden sich die letzten Suchabfragen, die Du so eiingegeben hast.
Ausserdem wird die "link.exe" eh nicht in der Registry eingetragen, sondern (im Falle der erfolgreichen CWS-Installation) die "olehelp.exe".
Also... Kein Grund zur Panik.


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2004)

Ich Danke Euch!


----------



## virenscanner (24 März 2004)

> Ja benutze eine alte Version I.E. Kenne Mozilla nicht. wenn das Vorteile hat informiere ich mich mal.


Es hat Vorteile, den Mozilla anstelle des IE zu verwenden. 


> Was wäre gewesen wenn sich das Zeug installiert hätte?


Dann hättest Du ein kleines "Browser-Problem": Du wärst immer wieder auf (Such-)Seiten gelandet, wo Du nicht hinwolltest...


> Wozu dienen diese Exe Dateien?


Die "link.exe" installiert diesen "Hijacker" (und wird danach nicht mehr von diesem benötigt), die "olehelp.exe" "entführt" - grob gesagt - Deinen Browser zu Seiten, wo Du nicht hinwillst.


----------



## technofreak (24 März 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> virenscanner schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mozilla ist ein alternativer Browser (kostenlos)
kann hier downgeloadet werden (ca 12 MB ) 
http://mozilla.kairo.at/download.php

tf


----------



## Counselor (24 März 2004)

Privat benutze ich hauptsächlich den Firefox:
http://texturizer.net/firefox/index.html
Ich sage *hauptsächlich*, denn Firefox versagt zB wenn es um die Darstellung von XML geht oder von CSS Filtern.
Beispiel:
http://www.homepage-total.de/css/css-filter.php
Außerdem hat der IE auch einige Vorteile:
http://www.cydome.de/mpietroforte/archives/000216.html


----------

